# What should we call the Pelicans?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This question was inspired by this fantastic article: http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...y-the-pelicans-should-be-known-as-the-pellies

So what are you going with?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm going with Turd Pounders


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

e-monk said:


> I'm going with Turd Pounders


But we already call your mother that. It would be confusing.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that would be a credible response if you were 8


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> that would be a credible response if you were 8


In his defense, your original post that prompted that response would only be credible if you were 7.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I catch my self saying Pels often so I'll say Pels.

I think the old Pelicans baseball team used to be called Pels also.

#SquadUp LOL.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Ender said:


>


Pecans doesn't sound bad, though I don't think every team needs a nickname. The Hornets weren't nicknamed, were they?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> Pecans doesn't sound bad, though I don't think every team needs a nickname. The Hornets weren't nicknamed, were they?


Did you read the article? Nicknames are for teams whose regular nicknames are 3 or more syllables.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Nah didn't read the article, my bad.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

No one in Louisiana pronounces Pecan as P-Can...Yankees and migrant westerners say that. It doesn't really make sense to have the team nickname pronounced that way. We say P'cahn.

Im going with Pellies...or Pelycans said like Scarface.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

.................and I said, Pelicans? More like _Smell_icans!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

R-Star said:


> .................and I said, Pelicans? More like _Smell_icans!


I expect to see headlines with Smellycans and Pellican'ts and Pelicanidazed (alluding to the scientific name Pelicanidae)...but thankfully not as many as would have happened last season had the name changed earlier.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Big Easy Big Beaks?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

e-monk said:


> that would be a credible response if you were 8


says the guy who comes here and posts "turd pounders" in the first place.


----------

